# Dwarf hamster cage



## Guest (Feb 3, 2021)

I am getting a dwarf hamster soon. The cage I have is 504 square inches. I have done a lot of research about how to care for dwarf hamsters and already have experience with syrian hamsters. I am just worried that the cage is too small.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

The National Hamster Council recommends a minimum of 800cm2 of useable floor space and 17cm high for dwarf hamsters.
https://hamsters-uk.org/hamster-cages/


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2021)

Thanks, my cage is 3312cm2 of floorspace and 32 cm high. So it should be ok.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

I'd recommend the zoozone 2 any day for dwarf species. 100x50cm and high enough to have an 11 inch wheel.

80x50cm is essentially the 'minimum'. What that means is it's the smallest you can go before it's considered cruel. So always getting bigger. They can travel miles, and a wheel isn't sufficient they need to be able to run around the cage too and burrow and snuffle about to find food


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2021)

I have the zoozone 1, I have done a lot of research and it seems like an adequate size for 1 dwarf hamster. I have a wheel, 11 inch is very large for a dwarf hamster, I would recommend a wheel of that size more for a syrian hamster. My wheel is large enough for a dwarf hamster. In the future I will probably upgrade my cage but for now I think the zoozone 1 is suitable. It is 72cm by 46 cm. I have done a huge amount of research into every area of looking after a dwarf hamster. I never value practicality or money above the hamster’s welfare. I am very passionate about animal cruelty and I do my best to make sure my pets are happy. This is not an impulse decision to get a hamster, I know a lot about them and will make sure I care for my dwarf hamster as best as I can. The cage also has enough room to provide a deep layer of bedding so my hamster can burrow. I will of course give him more than just a wheel for enrichment and if he shows signs of unhappiness I will give him a larger cage.


----------



## Guest (Feb 8, 2021)

Engel198 do you think my cage will be big enough? There is a lot of different information on the internet about suitable cages. Based on all the information I have seen, 72cm by 46cm seems adequate. Of course bigger is always better and I will probably upgrade it in the future. But I am going to provide a lot of enrichment so my hammie has lots of things to do.


----------

